# Duncan pulling some weight



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

At the park.









Crazy Woolly Mammoth! 









Working on proper form. Here he is dragging a 50 pound weight. With the drag, however, he is pulling more....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's making really good progress! I think it's awesome you're doing weight pulling with him! 

Will you ever get into it competitively?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Natalie! :biggrin: 

Right now we are beginning to train and condition. I'm not wanting him to pull huge weight until he's done growing and his joints are mature. So, we have a year or so before we will begin to really compete in pulls. But, yes. We will compete. I am thinking next season we will compete in the novice pulls and work up from there. When mature and trained he has the potential of pulling 4000+ pounds.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's incredible! If I asked any of my Danes to pull weight they would just sit down and look at me like I've got lobsters crawling out of my ears LOL

Although I could train them to pull if I really wanted to! It would be one heck of a sight to see a Dane drawn sleigh!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Great job! I love Duncan soooo much... gosh he's cute!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Predictions from one of your mentors Duncan.....
1. Get hooked up to a cart this year and pull it and feel it roll behind you, mom will be there with you of course. You will be excited and you and mom will do fine!
2. Next season you will be in novice part of the year as long as mom can get you to a few pulls, and then by the time half the season is over you will be pulling in the pro class
3. Second season big boy and you will make nationals with IWPA, and earn a working weight pull certificate for mom to hang on the wall, and some medals/ribbons/trophies!!


Go Duncan and Sara!!!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Ohhh, and Duncan, do not pee in the weight pull chute, it's not cool!!! LOL Forgot to mention that Sara, sorry I forgot that. Thorn did that in his second pro pull, I was mortified, lol, but it happens.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

That is so awesome. He's such an adorable wooly puppy.


----------

